# SHOT Show: Shooting the Colt King Cobra .357 Magnum [VIDEO]



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...hooting-the-colt-king-cobra-357-magnum-video/


----------

